# Sub-section suggestions



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sewing? that can be different than fabric
patterns?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Great start. Hopefully we can get a bunch of input. 

The sub-sections will be handled like the prop section for ease of use and search.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Cards/stamping, kids crafts.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I think a catagory for food should be on here. It would be a great place to put all of the cookie/dip/cakes/party food receipes we all have. Food could almost get an entire section of it's own!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

We already have the party section for food. We want to keep this thread for just crafts.

I did think of a couple more sub-sections
Painting
Jewelry


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Metal
Wood
Dolls
Glass
Photography (Scottish Scarer could help on that one)
Candles
Ummmmmmm......
Oh!
Stone


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

How about:
Needlecraft
Papercraft
Floral 
Paint
Photography
Woodcraft
Kid's Crafts
Miscellaneous


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Ok here's what we have come up with so far.

Fabric:
crafts
sewing

Papercraft:
cards
stamping
scrapbooking

Floral:
crafts
arrangements

Needlecraft:
x stitch
embroidery
plastic canvas

Yarn:
crafts
knit 
crochet

Paint:
fabric
metal
glass 
wood
canvas

Textiles?:
glass
metals
tile
stone
fibers

Woodcraft:
easy
moderate
complex

Jewelry:
beads
metals
fibers

Dolls:

Photography:

Home:
candles
scents

Body:
oils
lotions
soaps

Kids: 
easy
moderate
complex

Odds & Ends:
doesn't fit another catagory


Remember these need to be Halloween or Fall projects so consider that in weeding out or adding sections.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

That looks pretty good Mal. Anything else would probably fall under the props or costumes catagories so I think you covered it all.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Would that possibly be too many to choose from? Are there some there that would never or rarely be used? The more selections, the more room there is for error.

We also do not want to put something that would be in 2 categories. For instance, scrapbooking for kids could go in either scrapbooking or kids which would make it hard for searching. 

These are awesome lists. I think we need to go with the K.I.S.S. method (keep it simple stupid) for long-term accuracy.

What do you think?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I thought it was getting a little complicated, but I wanted to let everyone see what we have so we could start to trim it down.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about if we stick to sub-sections that are the main focus of the project?

Fabric: any project who's main focus is working with fabric
Painting: any project who's main focus is painting
Papercraft: 
Floral:
Needlecraft: include needle work and knitting/crochet
Woodcraft:
Jewelry:
Home Goods: candles, lamp shades, soaps
Dolls: making and dressing
Photography:
Kids: small easy kids crafts, pipe cleaner spiders things like that
Odds & Ends: whatever doesn't fit in another section


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

Floral:
crafts
arrangements

I would also like something in this about aging and painting silk florals if anyone knows how to do it. It's so easy to pick up used flower arrangements that I keep thinking would look great redone for Halloween. But beyond just spray painting, which sometimes works and sometimes just looks horrible, I'm not sure what else to do with them.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

What if we just break it down to the sub-sections and don't have sub-sub-sections? I think that would be easier. So it would be like this:
Fabric
Painting
Papercraft
Floral
Needlecraft
Woodcraft
Jewelry
Home Goods
Dolls
Photography
Kids
Odds & Ends


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree, rikki, smart suggestion


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I like it. What can we say instead of Home Goods? I do not think that one is descriptive enough.



Rikki said:


> What if we just break it down to the sub-sections and don't have sub-sub-sections? I think that would be easier. So it would be like this:
> Fabric
> Painting
> Papercraft
> ...


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Home decor maybe?


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

My pick would be Hearth and Home, but I think that's a little long. I think alot of the crafts would fall under a home decor catagory. Atmosphere maybe? Candles etc...?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OH YAY!!!!! I just found this today.........I have to start reading more of this board!!!lol I get caught up in the top 2 sections & hibernate there with only occasional visits to "Off-Topic" to let Moon & Jack Reaper know I'm still alive!!

THEN....whenever I venture into other sections....I'm like......OH MAN look whats in here!!!

Glad to see we started this so soon!! Thanks Larry!

the Muffster


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I added the prefixes (sub-categories) to this section. Just as the prop section, you must select what category when you start a thread.

We can tweak these if needed. They are based on the great suggestions given.

Thanks!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Thank you Larry!


----------

